# Bryce Canyon/Ruby’s Inn



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

We’re headed to Bryce Canyon on July 12th until the 15th. We’re pulling the toy hauler and 2 four wheelers down and staying at the Ruby’s Inn RV Park. I’ve never been down there. Just looking for ideas or suggestion of trails to ride, things to see and do, etc... I’d love to hear some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Don’t spend all your time riding. Bryce Canyon itself, in my opinion, is best explored on your feet. There are a few great hikes you could do in one day. 

There are some great trails in the area, though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Definitely some great trails there to hike!

All around, that section of Utah is my favorite


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not the biggest area, but stunningly beautiful! That place is pretty incredible.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is some very good riding around Tropic reservoir. 
But this time of year there is a whole lot of people running around. :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You have a lot of options for 4 wheeling, you can go from Ruby's west to Tropic Reservoir, all kinds of roads around there, from there you can go north and go into the Dutton area and then west into the Boulders, (take a fishing pole), or from Tropic Reservoir you can go West to Hatch then past the Mammoth Creek hatchery and all the way to Duck Creek, a lot of trails in that area.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses! That gives me some good direction! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you’re up for a good hike my favorite trail in Bryce is the fairyland loop. I think it’s 7-8 miles but very worth it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Not the biggest area, but stunningly beautiful! That place is pretty incredible.


The Park itself may not be the biggest area. But, holy cow, the opportunities from this area are nearly endless!

Want to try something new? Take a drive out the Skutumpah road and hike Willis Creek. Go early. This time of year the parking gets a little crazy. You can hike the slot as far as you want. It's really pretty neat.

Make sure you also drive a little further to check out Bull Valley Gorge. Since you've got ATVs, might as well do some exploring. Forget those crowds at Bryce, and go hit the Grand Staircase. Not the biggest area? Huh. That right there's funny.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Casto Canyon is a really nice ride in that area.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> The Park itself may not be the biggest area. But, holy cow, the opportunities from this area are nearly endless!
> 
> Want to try something new? Take a drive out the Skutumpah road and hike Willis Creek. Go early. This time of year the parking gets a little crazy. You can hike the slot as far as you want. It's really pretty neat.
> 
> Make sure you also drive a little further to check out Bull Valley Gorge. Since you've got ATVs, might as well do some exploring. Forget those crowds at Bryce, and go hit the Grand Staircase. Not the biggest area? Huh. That right there's funny.


Sometimes I wonder how you make it through a day without punching yourself in the face multiple times.



Vanilla said:


> Bryce Canyon itself, in my opinion, is best explored on your feet. There are a few great hikes you could do in one day.





Vanilla said:


> Not the biggest area, but stunningly beautiful! That place is pretty incredible.


Of course the larger area is vast, and almost limitless. But I was talking about Bryce Canyon. Not the Grand Staircase, Pauns, Escalante, Boulder Mountain, the Dutton, or any number of other places you can access from the area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ease up Vanilla Bean. I wasn't criticizing your comment, but rather adding that the location is just a doorway to a nearly limitless expanse of opportunities.


It is an incredible place. But the locals are freakin' weird as hell!!!
:grin:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> It is an incredible place. But the locals are freakin' weird as hell!!!
> :grin:


This is true!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Found out there's a half marathon that starts at Ruby's Inn and other races going on this weekend! -O,- It might be a little crazy down there!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

legacy said:


> Found out there's a half marathon that starts at Ruby's Inn and other races going on this weekend! -O,- It might be a little crazy down there!


Dang. I think Tropic Res will be fairly chill honestly.

There are also some places outside the main campground that you can camp at.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, we went, we conquered, and had a really great time! Even with the half marathon going on it didn't seem to me like there was a crazy amount of people there. Plenty of europeans though! Fished Tropic Reservoir for a few minutes before getting absolutely dumped on! It rained A LOT while we were there. Caught 1 small bow off of a fly and bubble. All in all it was a great trip. Thanks again for all of the info!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Any big deer sightings?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> Fished Tropic Reservoir for a few minutes before getting absolutely dumped on! Caught 1 small bow off of a fly and bubble.


There was water in the reservoir??
(you should have tried just below the reservoir...)

I know they've cut their irrigation on the alfalfa fields behind Ruby's. This rain is helping things. We need a good winter...


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

ridgetop, we seen a few bucks. Nothing big. Seen a pretty solid 4X4 but he was only about 24" wide. He had some nice G1's though.

PBH, I was eyeing the river below the dam. Looked intriguing! A storm came in though and the skies opened up and we had to get out of there. The reservoir didn't have much water in it. The boat ramp was a long ways out of the water.

Having been down there, I'd like to go back down again with the sole purpose of fishing and looking for deer. Really neat area!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> PBH, I was eyeing the river below the dam. Looked intriguing! I'd like to go back down again with the sole purpose of fishing and looking for deer.


I didn't mention fishing below the dam because it is typically a good fishery. I mentioned it because of the lack of water in the reservoir. I'm guessing that many fish have left the reservoir and are currently in the stream directly below the reservoir. This won't last for long.

There are many other fisheries in the area that are better. I wouldn't plan a trip dedicated to fishing for Tropic Reservoir and the stream below. Both are frequently de-watered, and thus a steady good fishery is not there.

If you wanted to explore the area more, and do more fishing, I would have to recommend to hit the north side of highway 12, and fish the Boulder.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, from the reading I did before we went down it sounds like Tropic doesn't have much carry over because of how far the water gets drained down. Sounds like most of the fish are planters.
I've only been on the Boulders once but I know there are some great fisheries there. 
We are headed south again in a few weeks for a few days. We might end up only as far south as Mayfield/Ferron/12 Mile. I'm a little more familiar with that area and the fishing.


----------

